# Bees



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So I get a phone call from a bee keeper today looking for a place to set their hives. We've done this before for folks and the last ones placed em by our pasture for the ladino clover then brought em back later and placed em in the pasture again so they could go across the road to the start park and collect golden rod pollen.

This guy was wanting to place em by alfalfa fields which is fine, but I told em ideally we try to mow it before it's very far into bloom.

Took his phone number and asked where he was from as I didn't recognize the area code. Said he was in Sarasota, Florida which is quite the haul to Northern Indiana and he had found my number on the internerd.

My thinking was this, if we have any members who are farther south and raising alfalfa and wouldn't mind several hundred hives around, maybe you could let them place their hives by your fields and save em a LONG drive.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I let some guys out of SD put their hives in my pasture and hayfields. The deal is that I get 2 cases of honey each year. Works out well and they don't bother anything. Don't even notice them after a while. Mike


----------

